# The Most Popular Speedcuber Name (In The WCA Database)



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 2, 2010)

So I was thinking to myself, there sure are a lot of people named Michal in Poland. Hmm.. Piotr is pretty popular too. About as popular as the name Chris over here in the US. Chris Dzoan, Chris Hardwick, Chris Tran, Chris Bird, Chris Krueger so on and so forth. I wondered, is that the most popular name for speedcubers in general? Luckily someone (Kevin Wu) was able to answer my question. You wanna see the breakdown of the names in the database? Take a look at this site:

http://kevinwuphotography.com/people_count.html

In case you were thinking it, there's only 1 speedcuber named Yckz.

And the most popular name is...



Spoiler



Daniel - 104


----------



## (X) (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh yeah


----------



## flan (Sep 2, 2010)

hah one guy is called Rizky... awesome name!


----------



## antros (Sep 2, 2010)

if we translate the names of their counterparts may be a difference:
Michael (81) + Michal (23) + Miguel (12) + Mikael (4) + Michel (4) + Mikhail (4) + Michiel (1) + Mihail (1) = 130


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for mentioning me. (x

There's also only one Dikshit.


----------



## Forte (Sep 2, 2010)

Only one Ufuk ):


----------



## ardi4nto (Sep 2, 2010)

Only 1 Ardianto


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 2, 2010)

Too many statues.

Cool find!


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 2, 2010)

(X) said:


> Oh yeah



hi-five!


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 2, 2010)

Only one Zhouheng. xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 2, 2010)

3 people called Ha, and one has a cool name


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 2, 2010)

18 maxs does that update itself? Cuz if it doesnt 19


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm alone D:


----------



## TMOY (Sep 2, 2010)

No François, but four Françs . There are obviously problems with diacritics.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 2, 2010)

antros said:


> if we translate the names of their counterparts may be a difference:
> Michael (81) + Michal (23) + Miguel (12) + Mikael (4) + Michel (4) + Mikhail (4) + Michiel (1) + Mihail (1) = 130



+ Mike (17) = 147


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 2, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> antros said:
> 
> 
> > if we translate the names of their counterparts may be a difference:
> ...





Stachuk1992 said:


> [only one Stachu]


Yes! 3 Stanleys, then!


----------



## CuberN00b (Sep 2, 2010)

They aren't updated


----------



## Novriil (Sep 2, 2010)

Did you count only names or search results? If I search my first name then I find like 5 persons with this letter combination in their names but they are hidden in there last names.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just searched the wca and there are 19 Max's but if u count maximillion or maxwelle its 27


----------



## MiloD (Sep 2, 2010)

i suspect the "Kim"s are not female first names.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2010)

Some of the Asian names have their last name first and first name last.

11 Sarahs wat.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 2, 2010)

Woot.


----------



## Owen (Sep 2, 2010)

Only one Dongdong ...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 2, 2010)

There is only 1 person called Muhammad Daniel Hakimi bin Mohammad Firdaus which btw is the longest name in the WCA I think.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2010)

There's only one Batman Guy


----------



## Laetitia (Sep 2, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> antros said:
> 
> 
> > if we translate the names of their counterparts may be a difference:
> ...



+Mickaël (2) = 149


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2010)

no waffos =(


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> There is only 1 person called Muhammad Daniel Hakimi _bin_ *Mohammad Firdaus* which btw is the longest name in the WCA I think.



that's his father name, he should not write it


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> There's only one Batman Guy



LOL


----------



## Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Thanks for mentioning me. (x
> 
> There's also only one Dikshit.



Lol he's been to one comp and his only event was 3x3
And his results of 5 was DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 2, 2010)

There are three Thoms. All from the UK.

like wtf


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 2, 2010)

There only one... Ess aitch eye tee ee

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009WEIS03


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> There's only one Batman Guy



Oh, but I disagree! There's also this Batman Guy.

spoiler


----------



## Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 3 people called Ha, and one has a cool name



Lol I think he changed his name, and tried to subliminally advertise the GuHong (he forgot it was Lone Goose and he put Young Duck) lol


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > There's only one Batman Guy
> ...


Haha!
That's a pretty cool find.

Ooh, WCA site scavenger hunt ideas??


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2010)

Macky is hot.


----------



## Forte (Sep 2, 2010)

MiloD said:


> i suspect the "Kim"s are not female first names.


There are people named Kim like Kimberly, but I'm guessing maybe 5 of those are actually that.

Whar Meep ):


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2010)

Forte said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > i suspect the "Kim"s are not female first names.
> ...



2008MEEP01


----------



## shelley (Sep 2, 2010)

That's not counting the 22 people listed under Dan, whose given name is most likely Daniel. Though if we want to go that route, I think the Michaels win.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm unique.


----------



## shelley (Sep 2, 2010)

Joker said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for mentioning me. (x
> ...



Same with this guy. I wonder how many people like this are in the database.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SHIN02

yet another.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 2, 2010)

16 of me.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 2, 2010)

MÃ¡?


----------



## flee135 (Sep 2, 2010)

There's a lot more Felix's than I would expect... and of course only one Feliks lol


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 2, 2010)

There's only one WEB, actually two, alive right now.

...

We're gonna go get us some KFC.


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 2, 2010)

DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOEL01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MADA02
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010AGAR03
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010JAIN06

this guy could solve 4x4x4 cube, but not for 3x3x3
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BODD01


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 2, 2010)

MiloD said:


> i suspect the "Kim"s are not female first names.



Because this database was done without cultural sensitivity. >_>

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZARO01
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZARO02
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZARO03
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZARO04

A family of DNF.


----------



## Owen (Sep 2, 2010)

I think a lot of non-cubers enter competions. Probably just for the kicks.

Notice that the "Family of DNF is actually 1 DNF each, then 4 DNS.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 3, 2010)

yeah 14 STEFAN'S FTW!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 3, 2010)

18 Brandons. Sweet.
I only know Rathbun and Blackwell, iirc.

EDIT: That's a Brendan Blackwell. Damn.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 3, 2010)

OH YEAH, WE GOT A DANIEL CHAN WITH US!


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 3, 2010)

YES! David's came in second.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Sep 3, 2010)

12 Kenneth+Kenny. Nice. I'll hopefully be one of the next soon. And is this Kevin Wu/Kevjumba? (I know it's not, but I need some clarification)


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 3, 2010)

Only one fong. I wish my name was fong. My friends would be like "Hey fong!"


----------



## HelpCube (Sep 3, 2010)

if you add up the gregs, it says 8 but theres really 18, greg, gregory, gregorio, gregg, etc.


----------



## Billbowser (Sep 3, 2010)

Only 18 person have name with bil


----------



## Lorken (Sep 3, 2010)

None with my name  (I'll be on soon though)


----------



## CuberN00b (Sep 3, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOEL01
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MADA02
> ...



He's the EVEN-CUBE SOLVER!!!


----------



## shelley (Sep 3, 2010)

CuberN00b said:


> iRiLLL said:
> 
> 
> > DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF
> ...



Fixed centers killed his parents.


----------

